# DaVinci had a siezure.



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

DaVinci my Novia Sctoia Duck toller cross just had a siezure. Everything was fine this morning. He went outside did his business. He ate most of his food he is not a big morning eater perfers to eat in the afternoon. We went back outside I played fetch with Vendetta for a 1/2 hr and DaVinci ran around the yard. We came back in and he was laying in the kitchen. He went to stand up and he couldn't his front legs pulled up under his chest he flipped on to his back. His eyes dilated completely. He shook and in hind legs pulled up too. It was horrible. I know it didn't last that long but it felt like along time. 

I don't know what to do. DaVinci has so many health issue. He haas bad HD. His back legs completely cross over each other when he walks. He is going blind his pupil is breaking up. He gets some kind of inflamation of the skin that three vets don't know what it is. I just don't know what to do. I guess if he has another siezure I will try the holistic route.

BTW DaVinci is 4yrs old.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Sharon, I'm sorry you're experiencing this. I don't have any experience with dogs having seizures, and now would be a great time for Tye to be back, as she's got plenty of experience, unfortunately, in this area. All I can recommend is that you try and comfort him as best as possible, and make sure he knows he's loved and weigh the options. Would it be more beneficial to him to continue to let him suffer from these health issues, or would it be easier on him to just "let him go"? I know it's not an easy decision, but sometimes we take longer to decide b/c we don't want to let go for our own selfish reasons. Not calling you selfish at all.. just simply stating that our nature gets the best of us sometimes. Have you taken DaVinci to a dog dermatologist to see if they can figure out what the inflamation is, or what's causing it? I have no idea what to really say at this point. But I want to extend my deepest condolences to you and I'll be praying for you and DaVinci that he can make it through this rough time and get better, or be put at ease at some point. Please keep us posted on his status. I'm sure I can speak for everyone when I say we're all very concerned.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

I have no input other than to say how sorry I am that you are having to deal with this. It is not easy I'm sure. I wish you and your pup the best and will send some prayers your way.


----------



## AmberS (Aug 22, 2010)

seizures suck.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

So Sorry Sharon. Poor kid has so much going on.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Thats awful...poor guy. Those seizures are NOT fun to have to see. I sure hope it's not going to become a regular thing for him. They can sometimes cause brain damage. I hope your vet has strong knowledge of seizures and their causes, he may be able to benefit from medication.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OH no Sharon I'm so sorry to here that. (hugs) I hope he'll be ok


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh no, I'm so sorry.

I have heard wonderful things about Pets for Homeopathy Welcome

There's a $45 consultation fee, but it's for the life of your pet. Apparently this woman is amazing with developing a treatment regimen, and she can read all the CBC and Urine tests and such and really does a terrific job. Many of her treatments target inflammation problems in dogs. These treatments have been highly recommended on both the Bulldog forums and Shar Pei forums I'm a member of.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear. Can they put dogs on meds like they can ppl? Maybe his bad legs are due to partial complex seizure. Could also be happening in his sleep & not know about it. I learned a bit about seizures as I found out I have a disorder. Didn't know until I woke up in the ER, one minute at work next thing I know I'm in a hospital bed. Scary crap man, but now I'm on meds & feeling better than I've remembered, didn't know i was sick & didn't know what being normal & having a concluded thought really felt like til meds.

Did you take him to the vet? Again REALLY sorry you're going through this,


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

The bad part is that my regular vet is leaving for FL on the 15 of Sept. and wont be back until may 1,2011. I think I will have to take him to one vet I used for Mikado. He was really good but I heard that he wants to retire too. I have no idea what could have caused th seizure today. No change in anything around here. No the HD is not caused by the seizures as he was diagnoised with HD at the age of 14months. 
Thanks for all your thoughts.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

So I have been through this recently with two dogs and had another dog who suffered from chronic seizures. I didn't know you had a duck troller, they are so awesome!!

I'm sorry your having this issues I know exactly how to you feel! Was it a grand-mal seizure or a partial seizure? Grand-mals are when they totally stiff and seize hard and normally on their side. Partials are better than grand mals and you see like head shaking, leg shaking but not totally stiff.

I went to several vets and did a ton of blood work and as long as the blood work came back fine then we just did the watch and wait treatment. We are documenting how many and how close the seizures are, right now General has only had 3 this year and not enough to be put on medication. If they start to have more like once a week or more then thy would want to try medicating them to help keep them under control. So if this is the first one you can do blood work to see if there is anything major going on and then just watch to see if he has anymore. Start making a note of when he has them but if they are few and far between then I would not put them on meds. If they become frequent then you need to decide what to treat with.

General has had a handful of seizures in the last few years we have had him and so he is med free at this point.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Sharon, so sorry to hear about Da Vinci and the seizure When Bev mentioned Tye, I thought the same thing. It's definitely a sore subject with me because my Cuda developed them and eventually were his demise. My vet didn't really help as much as I have recently found out from Tye and others. Meds weren't even suggested to me. Poor Da Vinci, it's not fair for a pup to have that rough of a time at such a young age. I will pray for Da Vinci, and you, because I know how helpless and awful it is to watch your best friend have an episode. Take care and try not to let it get to you!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Lisa it was a grand mal seizure. I just had a complete blood work up done on him. I took him a few weeks ago everything came out in the normal range. 

I do wonder if he has had others that I didn't know about. He goes down to the dog park( an acre of land that we fenced in for the dogs) with my sons dog. He could have had them down there or when I'm sleeping he sleeps on the floor most of the night. 

We had a dog when I was growing up that had seizures this back in the 70's when not much was known about them even back then people were looked at differently if they had seizures. I know about that too as I had two brothers with epilepsy.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm sorry. Its really upsetting to see our dogs go through things like this, I have seen two of my dogs have seizures, as well as humans. Nothing informational though, just wanted to let you know I'm sorry for your pup and you going through it.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

OMG....omg....m so sorry, when it rains it pours dadgummit. so sorry


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Well that's more serious but at least the blood work came back ok. That's the hard part is you don't know if they are having them when you are gone or not. I wish you the best they are never easy to deal with!


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

My 16 year (going on 17) old border collie had two seizures last year and I thought he was a goner the first time, but he bounced back after a few weeks. Like your dog, he couldn't walk and looked stoned. I carried him around the house. I had hand fed him and slept downstairs just in case he we had to make a quick trip to the yard. Though he's back, he's not as sure footed and his head is tilted in one direction (like a curious what's going on look). The second time wasn't as severe. He had the same symptoms of having a seizure and recovered in a week. He's still with me and is still able to hang with the family, eat, and make it out the doggie door when nature calls. I don't know how because he is almost blind due to severe cataracts.

I don't know why I said all that, but I guess my message is don't give up hope because it is not easy dealing with life when there's a sick family member.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

My Maggie had two seizure before she died. She was 19yrs old when she had the first one. It was really bad I called the oncall vet and she had the nerve to tell me not to bother bring her in she was too old to doing anything with. I called the vet I use to work with and he told me to give her some benadryl. I did she came out of it I gave her a small dose of that and it helped during the second seizure too. Maggie didn't live too long after those seizures.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

How's DaVinci doing? Any update?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

yes updates please!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

So far I have not seen any more seizures. He isn't eat the best only about 1cup of food today and even less yesterday. Last night when we went to bed I noticed his gums were really red I mean fire engine red. I have no idea why. I was going to run him into the vet this morning before work but when I checked his gums this morning they were a normal red again. I need to do some research into that.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

ohhh geez, the red gums....please post if you find anything out about why, the only thing I know about red gums, which doesn't mean it applies to you, was bad for us n chico. Lacking oxygen would cause more red blood cells, which would make the gums redder. I wish I was smarter about dog health...Poor baby, I myself have had a seizure, two actually, hopefully they don't hurt dogs, as far as pain, mine didn't hurt-cept my head cuz I landed on it.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm taking him into the Dr. tomorrow. I hope I find out something usefull.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hopefully it was a fluke. Let us know please. I hate when people's dogs are sick!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

How's DaVinci doing???


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

What is the update on DaVinci?


----------



## chaoticstarlit (Aug 30, 2010)

I have a dog that gets seizures, about 3 this year. First off they always seem like they go forever, its horrifying and you feel helpless. 

All i can say is if you notice a second seizure look at the clock and afterwords document the length of time seizing and how long hes disoriented following the seizure. Hopefully there isn't a second time. 

Other than that, my vet said that as long as the seizures are more than a month apart, its not necessarily safer to treat for them. Apparently the medicine destroys the liver over time. So its a ketch 22 weather the seizures/ brain damage or the liver failure kills them first. 

I haven't found too much on the subject but i did read that frontline can contribute to seizures. Not saying to run out and stop using it, there's just very little information/studies on seizures in dogs. 

I wish you the best.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

dude i know i am chiming in really late, my deepest felt sincere from my family goes out to yours bro. i pray all turns out smooth and peacefuly calm. get some more enjoyable moments and let the "cards fall as they may" i wish all the best.

please...upate if you can????


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I guess I missed this earlier. let us know what you find.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

So far so good he has not had anymore seizures. The dr is unsure why he has these flare ups of red skin and red gums. I have decided that as long as he is happy he will be with me and soon as he stops enjoying life I will pts. I have to rember that I have given a better life than he would have if I had not stopped that day and gotten him off the hiway.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

It's strange because I would have loved to see my pup's gums redder during his severe anemia Hang in there Da Vinci and Sharon, hugs and kisses!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Sharon, I'm glad you finally got a chance to update us on Da Vinci..very glad to know he's doing better. I think I can safely speak for everyone when I say we'll be here when you need us, if it comes to that point. I do pray that he gets better, though. And please know you and yours are always in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

...greek 3x cross...thank god Da Vinci got over the bump. hope all goes well and playtime begins again as it use to be.


----------

